# authentification impossible sur ioccasion.fr



## Loubao (5 Octobre 2020)

J'ai créé un compte sur ioccasion.fr il y a une semaine. J'ai acheté un pack d'annonces mise en avant et j'ai publié 4 annonces. Je ne peux plus aujourd'hui me connecter, un message d'erreur apparait "Il ya quelque chose de mal avec la sécurité s'il vous plaît vérifier le panneau d'administration.". J'ai réinitialisé mon mot de passe sans succès. Cela ne fonctionne pas que j'utilise Safari/MacOS 10.15.6 ou Safari/iOS 14.0.1.
Une correction serait appréciée !


----------



## cl97 (5 Octobre 2020)

passez par support@mgig.fr on va regarder ça !


----------

